# Using a Harness on Reels without lugs.



## CatCrusher

I need some way to attach a fighting harness to my reels that don't have lugs. I'm trying to get my nephew and a few of my younger fisherman in on the fight but my torsa's and trinidad's don't have a way to hook up the harness. Any suggestions???


----------



## lobsterman

Go to 360tuna.com. There is a guy who machines clamp on aluminum lug ears for this application for both spinning and conventional. http://reelcolors.com/RODRINGS.html


----------



## CatCrusher

lobsterman said:


> Go to 360tuna.com. There is a guy who machines clamp on aluminum lug ears for this application for both spinning and conventional. http://reelcolors.com/RODRINGS.html



Thanks


----------



## lobsterman

No problem, hope it helps.


----------



## foreverfishing

use paracord if its just gonna be temporary. just tie it to the clamp on the Back and run it under the reel. its soft but strong enough to hold up. just like always... tie good knots!!!


----------



## NoMoSurf

foreverfishing said:


> use paracord if its just gonna be temporary. just tie it to the clamp on the Back and run it under the reel. its soft but strong enough to hold up. just like always... tie good knots!!!


Wow! use #34,592 for Paracord! Never thought of that one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kim

You may not have luck with the Reel Colors lugs for conventional rods if they are not true trolling rods, which means you can loosen the retaining nut and the rod will separate from the handle portion. That is how you get the trolling lugs onto the rod, remove the rod portion and retaining nut ring, then thread the lug ring onto the handle locking it up against the reel clamp nut rings. These lug rings are are really intended for snapping a lanyard onto the reel and securing a lure hook. It may work , check the site out.


----------



## CatCrusher

Kim said:


> You may not have luck with the Reel Colors lugs for conventional rods if they are not true trolling rods, which means you can loosen the retaining nut and the rod will separate from the handle portion. That is how you get the trolling lugs onto the rod, remove the rod portion and retaining nut ring, then thread the lug ring onto the handle locking it up against the reel clamp nut rings. These lug rings are are really intended for snapping a lanyard onto the reel and securing a lure hook. It may work , check the site out.


They are not trolling rods, they are bottom rods.


----------



## foreverfishing

NoMoSurf said:


> Wow! use #34,592 for Paracord! Never thought of that one. :thumbsup:


 
dude yea. paracord and electrical tape... you'll be surprised how strong they are when you test them. im a cheap scape and get my money when I go cut a neighbors lawn or clean a fishing reel for a friend. I love paracord.


----------



## Ocean Master

"Rod Rings"


----------



## CatCrusher

This is what I came up with today. Some stainless cable, anti chaffing material, crimps and shrink tube. Made it a little longer than I really wanted but it should work fine.


----------



## CatCrusher

Ocean Master said:


> "Rod Rings"


I'm interested in what you mean. Is this something somebody sells online or what?


----------



## Kim

That cable idea is pretty good. That's the kind of idea to patent and make some money off of. On a scale of 1 - 10 and ten being high, that concept is a solid ten. That design for that type of rod reel combination can't be matched by Reel Colors rod rings.


----------



## JoeyWelch

I like that Barrow.

Might borrow the ideal.


----------



## Kim

I already planned on doing the same, I'm going to use 1/4 inch sail boat rigging cable, stainless rigging crimps and shrinktube. Could come in handy if it was ever needed. I usually just tough it out with a belt with the conventional bottom rods. I do use Reel Colors Spinning Rod Ring and I like it. They have two sizes, one to fit the Fugi #20 reel seat and the second fits the Fugi #22 reel seat.

I'm going to make one for Pharmer's daughter, she's ten and on her way to becoming a dang good angler. With that simple rig she will be able to fish without all the pressure of bigger fish on her wrists with using just a belt. I think this will be a popular concept to enable the younger anglers to handle bigger fish with more independance!


----------



## Ocean Master

sbarrow said:


> I'm interested in what you mean. Is this something somebody sells online or what?



Melton Tackle used to sell the "rod rings" but I haven't checked in a long time.


----------



## ThaFish

foreverfishing said:


> dude yea. paracord and electrical tape... you'll be surprised how strong they are when you test them. im a cheap scape and get my money when I go cut a neighbors lawn or clean a fishing reel for a friend. I love paracord.


Matt you're a genius. Heard more cool DIY ideas from you in the past few days than I've heard from anyone else in the past month. Haha.


----------



## foreverfishing

ThaFish said:


> Matt you're a genius. Heard more cool DIY ideas from you in the past few days than I've heard from anyone else in the past month. Haha.


 
haha. thanks man!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kim

I tried the plastic coated wired and it didn't work out well. I ended up using 400 lb leader and I think it's good. Going to try it out next time I go offshore.


----------

